# Colorgenics



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Personality test by choosing colors -

This is freaky - goosebump freaky!!! Take the test and see.

www.colorgenics.com


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Wow... that was quite freaky. It's almost like someone could read my thoughts via the keyboard and monitor. Almost uncomfortably accurate.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

ouch.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Very interesting.


A bit scary....


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

My psychic AND astrologer are about 50% accurate most of the time too...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm with you. If you say enough things you're bound to be right some of the time. It told me that I had a big need to be accecpted and approved by others. Later it told me I had a short fuse. These two seem to contradict. Fun though.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

riiighht?
Try doing it by the colors you least like the most...
My favorite composite so far is a paranoid, egocentric manic/depressive...
oh wait! They might be right after all....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wellllll~I'm a believer. freaky


----------

